# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Λατομείο Ηλιάδη

## vama

Μπορεί να φαίνεται άσχετο, αλλά δεν είναι τελείως...
Γνωρίζει κανείς που ακριβώς ήταν ένα λατομείο με το όνομα αυτό στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά (θα μπορούσε να είναι και Πέραμα ή Σαλαμίνα). Το χρησιμοποιούσε για πρώτες ύλες γερμανική ναυτική υπηρεσία (Marinebauamt, Piraeus) κατά την κατοχή. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------

